# Debts-ireland.com??



## redbhoy (16 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this crowd

http://www.debts-ireland.com/?gclid=CMOV6_zmj54CFUtp4wodZ3dQqg


Thanks
RB


----------



## fjgh15 (18 Nov 2009)

I saw your post and looked a bit into these and I have to say I'd be a bit dubious about them. They seem to charge fees to manage your debts, which you can do perfectly as well yourself without paying fees, or with the help of MABS etc. The Home page of their website gives absolutely no information about them, only asking for all your information, First Name, Last Name, Phone Number, email address, debt and income details etc and as far as I can see almost all of the fields are compulsory in order to submit to them for their email to you.
I found a discussion about them on http://uk.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090901104924AANGDrN
There is also another website with a slightly different address, the same as your one only without the "-", www.debtsireland.com, with a different picture on the Home page but exactly, and I do mean _exactly_ the same fields to be input, with the same layout, positon and fonts, again for an email to be sent to you, so I expect they're the same company. Again there is absolutely no information about them on the page.
Needless to say, I didn't complete all the fields so with great regret I won't be receiving their email - I suggest you do the same.


----------



## redbhoy (19 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I had a feeling they were shady. I couldnt find anything on them when I tried googling.

Thank You


----------



## Ireland.1 (20 Nov 2009)

You'll be lucky if you receive that so called e-mail within fifteen minutes.  Whoever I've spoken to has filled out the form but never received any details.


----------



## Locke (20 Nov 2009)

Reminds me of those phishing scams:

_Dear Sir,_

_A Prince has died._

_Send me on your address and details, I'll forward you on a cheque._

_Your Gloriuous Friend_
_President Jakata_

I'd steer well clear. MABS is your only man.


----------



## Howitzer (20 Nov 2009)

My opinion - well a quick  shows both addresses to be hosted off the same box and the contact details to be a PO box in Ko Samui - this is a phishing scam looking to add people to sucker lists.


----------



## redbhoy (20 Nov 2009)

Howitzer said:


> My opinion - well a quick  shows both addresses to be hosted off the same box and the contact details to be a PO box in Ko Samui - this is a phishing scam looking to add people to sucker lists.


 
Im so glad I double check on everything and usually consult AAM. Thanks folks.


----------



## GeorgeB (20 May 2010)

I can vouch for this company my wife and I had an issue they helped us with and we are certainly in a better position now than we were before we asked them for help.

  I have contacted the company to let them know about this page so hopefully they will post something on here very soon.

  If anyone does want to contact us my wife or I we would be happy to put your mind at rest about this company.

  I would have posted my email address on here so I can give anyone who contacts me a number to call us on but I am not sure  if I am allowed to put email addresses on here (I only joined today to set the record straight when I saw this post)

  If anyone wants to let me know if I can put my email address here I am happy to do so (don’t want to break the rules on my first day)

  George


----------



## redbhoy (20 May 2010)

Would Mabs have done the same for free??


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 May 2010)

Do you take advice from MABS or from 

A website which gives no contact details or information about themselves.
Which appears to be based in 
Which is promoted by a first time poster posting at 6 am Irish time. 

It's a close one ok. 

Brendan


----------



## GeorgeB (31 May 2010)

I spoke to the company again about the posts on here, they said they were going to post a reply.

I also asked about the lack of contact details on the site, the explanation they gave me for this was that until recently it was operated by a UK company and they didn't really want to advertise that fact, it has recently been moved to a Dublin based company and due to the concerns on here it will soon have all the contact details on the site.

I have not had any problems with them up to now and all my payments are being made but I am not sure why they have failed to respond to the comments on here.


----------



## papervalue (31 May 2010)

on cro website company incorporated on 18/05/10 it anyone wants to take a look.

The A1 contains a English director/Sec & Irish Director


----------

